#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  SIST Bhopal 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements - Discussions

## richa_tiwari

*About :* Sagar Institute of Science and Technology, Bhopal is affiliated to Rajiv Gandhi Prodyogiki Vishwavidyalaya and approved by AICTE. The Institute offers Educational courses in the field of Engineerng, Computer Science, Thermal Engineering and Business Management.

*Branches :*

Bachelor of Engineering (Computer Science & Engineering)Bachelor of Engineering (Electronics & Communication Engineering)Bachelor of Engineering (Information Technology)Bachelor of Engineering (Mechanical Engineering)Bachelor of Technology (Electrical & Electronics Engineering)
*Placements:*

Persistent System Pvt Ltd.BridgestoneEspire Infolabs pvt ltd.Reliance Ind. Ltd.SEW InfrastructureWipro BPOZenith InfotechESS Pvt.Ltd.Essar Group.Core CardRalson Industries Ltd.Suvi Info. System P. LtdGCIL & TInfogain Pvt. LtdiWare Logic Pvt. Ltd.BD InnowareGei - HammonHoneywell Auto. India Ltd.Tork India
*Campus Facilities :*

*Hostel Details:* The institute provide separate hostel facilities for boys and girls.


*Laboratory Details:*The Institute has well equipped with Mobile Computing Lab, Web Engineering Lab, Project Lab, Geotechnical Engineering Lab, Environmental Engineering Lab, Air Pollution Monitoring Lab, Engineering Geology Lab, Structural Engineering Lab, Structural Dynamics Lab etc.


*Classrooms Details:* All the classrooms of the institute are well furnished with all modern facilities.


*Library Details:*The SISTec Library plays a vital role in the dissemination of scientific and technical information to meet the present and future needs of SISTec. This is a Digital Library, wherein all functions such as issue, procurement, information retrieval, etc. are digitized. SISTec has a specialized library consisting of 12957 books of BE and 1298 books of MBA . The Library has over 2200 titles. There are 250 CDs. The library is fully computerized using SOUL integrated library management software. The collection of the library is available online through the web OPAC facility of the SOUL.
*Queries are Welcome !!!*





  Similar Threads: ITM University 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements Discussions TIT Bhopal 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facilities O.I.S.T Jabalpur 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements - Discussions SGI Sonipat 2012 Admissions, Branches,  Fee Structure, Placements Discussions G.L Bajaj Gr. Noida 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Branches Discussions

----------

